# SpeedZone Hobbies, Rocky Hill, CT / Upcoming Events!!!!



## speed321 (Dec 29, 2004)

Here is a list of our upcoming events. For more information call the store at 860-436-2532. 

*October 14th 2006
1/10 Touring Car Trophy Race
"Fall Classic"

November 11th 2006
1/10 Touring Car Trophy Race
"Cleveland Warm-ups"

December 10th 2006
1/10 Touring Car Trophy Race
"Winter Show Down"*

*SpeedZone* *Hobbies*
25 Laurel Road
Rocky Hill, CT 06067
860-436-2532​www.speedzonerc.com


----------



## speed321 (Dec 29, 2004)

Just a reminder!!!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

What classes are offered at these events? Interested in 1/12 scale.


----------

